
The Chevy Volt of airplanes, the Volta Volare, is ready to fly - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/127981-the-chevy-volt-of-airplanes-the-volta-volare-is-ready-to-fly
======
pasbesoin
> Volta Volare says low maintenance costs will be a big attraction.

That was my first thought -- would it extend the mileage achievable before
needing an inspection/overhaul (for a/the combustion engine)?

Still, vaporware until I can buy one.

